# Strata Minis on Order :D



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I just placed an order for a pair of Strata Mini's from AV123. At their "Black Friday" prices, it just became very hard to resist. And then my wife said I should just go for it instead of sitting there looking all the time.  (I'd been asking before about active monitors and other things, but forget all that now!) Probably won't be here for a couple of weeks, but really excited. 

Not sure if I'm going to be using the woofers in back though, because of placement issues. But I've still got the UFW-12 so that's not a problem.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats... that is a sweet deal they got going on and I've read lot of good things about those speakers.

A pic for those who haven't seen those...











So did you get the free pair of x-s speakers?

What center did you get?


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

No, I ordered off the Black Friday B-stock price list, not the specials list. So didn't get any other speakers besides the Minis. This is not going to be used in our home theater, but in our second set up. Would have been nice to pick up some free small speakers, to use with the computers, but not a big deal. This order already includes free shipping which is a great bonus on top of the price markdown.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

SO what do you think of the Strata's?

Any pictures? :foottap:


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

They haven't arrived yet.


----------

